# Local 3



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MElectric said:


> Sent out a request for an application with Local 3 I was wondering how long does it take for them to send it to you?


10 years...:laughing:

*360Max;* is a local 3 man ask him, and make sure you tell him I sent you, he will get you in on the spot...:thumbup:


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

usually takes a few months.


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

Just got mines in the mail yesterday , they want blood .... Application is due on October 16


----------



## MElectric (Apr 8, 2014)

What do you mean blood? Like blood work?


----------

